# grease fittings or sealed bearings



## raylinkz

I recently had a question about the spindle bearings on my PGT9000. They are sealed; just like the front wheel spindle bearings on my 03 Dodge Ram 2500. So it sparked a question about the longevity of sealed verses greased, which is better In Your Humble Opinion? 

You know what is said about what opinions are like? But, I searched this forum and haven't found this issue discussed, so I'm curious, even if we can't do a thing about it except drill the seal and install a zerk. Did you know zerk means stupid person in the slang dictionary?:dazed:

Very Interesting!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

The bearings are sealed on my rider too, but they aren't ball bearing, just bushed as is the case. I vote greasable.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

greaseable are far better - the non servicable berings on my 86GTII were totally seized- not to mention sears great idea of welding the pulley on so you cant replace just the berings - those are $100 for a complete mandrel assembly- just one.

I did however drill and tap the still working non serviceable mandrels on my 90's GT6000 - cant hurt socking grease in them. Im going thru the fleet and drilling n tapping all the mandrels.

I also drilled n tapped the transaxle in my MTD for grease zerks - it would whine horribly, so i opened it up slapped new grease in it ( gear oil would just leak out), and every couple times i mow, i sock more grease in it- it did quiet down some.


----------



## Rattosh51

Having zerks is the best option...


----------



## Mickey

IMO either approach can work. More importantly is how well the design is implemented. Non-sealed bearing aren't of much use IF one doesn't take the time to apply grease on a regular basis and they are subject to ingress of moisture. Think you'll find on lower cost models they typ use sealed non-greasable bearings and possibly ones that are too small to last very long.

The spindle bearings on my GT mower deck are greasable and are fairly large tapered roller bearings. The deck has a total of 12 grease fittings. Mower is 5-6 yrs old and no bearing failures to date.


----------



## Ernie

I believe it all comes down to consumer perception.. Grease zerks seem to make some feel there is a better product with them.....


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Mickey: Yes thats true- the tractor could have a bazillion zerk fittings, but a lazy owner that doesnt do regular servicing on it is still in the same boat as a tractor with sealed berings.

Some of my tractors have a 'sealed' bering - but are the older type with the plastic sides( newer ones have metal crimped sides) - typically once a year ill pull the deck mandrels apart, pop the plastic sides out and repack them with new grease, then reassemble the whole thing. Normally when i drag mowers home, theyll need all new deck berings- once i change them- ive never had a mandrel bering fail ( maintenence again is the key).


----------



## raylinkz

I'm hearing from those who respond, and thanks for your input, that zerks are better for longevity for the most part if they are maintained. (I wonder if anyone has ever tested a bearing that was greased once verses a sealed bearing to see which would last the longest all other things being equal?) 

So, second part of my poll: I have sealed bearings on my PGT9000, should I try to drill and tap for zerks after the warranty is up (2 years). I try to maintain a good routine of maintenance for oil and lube so keeping them greased isn't an issue with me. 

Thanks again for your input.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

I would leave it alone myself. My 1983 John Deere has sealed bearings that after nearly 28 years are still going, and I can vouch that they have been hard years too! I still prefer greasable bearings, but certainly can't knock the sealed bearings too, if they are built right.


----------



## farmergeorge

When you drill and tap to put in a fitting how do you get all the chips out so they don't dammage the bearing?


----------



## Mickey

One needs to be careful about making assumptions regarding bearings and "seals". Bearings are available with no form of seal, shielded that provide some protection for the balls but are NOT sealed and then there are sealed bearing. And to add to the choices, these shields/seals are available on one or both sides. Depending upon bearing design, some are available with dual seals on each side.

Now if you have sealed bearings and seals on both sides, adding a grease fitting will do nothing for lubrication and if grease is forced in hard enough, you'll damage the seals and possibly the bearing itself.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Its possible to damage a bering - if the grease it put in under high pressure, using a hand grease gun, its not too likely- just a few shots of grease wont hurt anything - the way i look at it any extra grease that might find its way in would be better then none IF theyre not a sealed bering- in my case with the plastic covers it works fine.

My MTD's have those sealed type berings - actually theres no where to drill for a zerk fitting ( mandrel is all exposed) , replacement is the only option when they fail. 

Drilling a mandrel you have to be careful, but best way IF they can be disasembled , is to do that. My tractors are older and all use aluminum mandrel housings . I drilled a slightly smaller hole then ran a tap the size of the zerk into the housing, then used a dab of locktite on the zerk threads itself , so it wouldnt back out or come loose.

The grease i use is lucas oil brand grease - its great stuff, high temp, repels water.


----------



## charliem

Question on this subject. I have a Craftsman ZTS7500 with a three blade deck. It has what they call Arbors, esentially a rebuildable spindle in a case, they have sealed bearings top and bottom and a zerk fitting in the housing. Doesn't make much sense to me to grease sealed bearings. Can't hurt I suppose.


----------



## Mickey

Funny, started reading this thread and had a few thought start running through my mind, then noted the dates and saw I posted twice. Those posts covered my thoughts today.

Charliem, you need to read my prior comments then determine what kind of bearing you actually have before doing anything that might damage your current seals/bearings.


----------



## wjjones

Mine are sealed to but the kicker is the shafts have grease fittings...


----------



## jhngardner367

Even "sealed" bearings can be greased,if you use a grease needle. After all the years i've spent in auto,and now outdoor power eqpt repair,I've found that greaseable bearings fail more often,because the owner/operator fails to keep to a steady schedule for lubrications. However,if a sealed bearing fails, I usually install a greaseable one,along with zerks.


----------



## wjjones

jhngardner367 said:


> Even "sealed" bearings can be greased,if you use a grease needle.




But the fittings are pointless if the bearings are sealed wouldnt you think? I have used the grease needles before they work pretty good..


----------



## charliem

More a curious question than anything else. I had to replace the upper bearing on one Arbor which is the reason I was looking at it. The upper is separated from the chamber with the grease by a foam seal so wouldn't have been "greased" anyway. The grease goes into a chamber that holds about an ounce of grease between the two bearings and a spacer.


----------



## Thomas

BIG fan of grease fittings.
Just seeing old grease being push out w/new grease good feeling..also seem easier to remove bearing if need be.


----------



## wjjones

Thomas said:


> BIG fan of grease fittings.
> Just seeing old grease being push out w/new grease good feeling..also seem easier to remove bearing if need be.



Flooding the joint is good I have heard as long as you clean the old excess grease off to keep debris from accumulating.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Greaseable berings should last longer, altho in the case of my 90 murray, the one greaseable mandrel did fail , possible from not being greased regular before i got it tho....


----------

